# Defect Code On-Line Lookup Tool



## 01Byte (Jun 22, 2003)

I came across this site on another forum.

http://www.tmk.com/defect-form

It will decode the codes that you see on the vehicle history reports. Thought it might be useful to people who are looking to buy a car, get it's dealer history, and would like to find out what the codes actually mean.

Example:
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2080620&postcount=164

Looking at this cars history you see that it was at the dealer on 7/20/2006
RO # Claim Repair Date Entry Date Mileage Dealer Service Code Location 
186104 58419 07/20/2006 07/22/2006 45,842 21183 5412932200 01

Now, if you want to know what was done then you just go to the site listed above and enter the Service Code (5412932200). Clicking on the "Look Up" button decodes the number and shows the following description behind the code -"E46 (with SA 403) Sunroof cassette repair solution".

Anyway, just seems like a really cool way to be able to finally decode the service codes when looking at a cars history.

Mods, any chance you could make this a sticky?


----------



## MP3_E46 (Oct 30, 2003)

+1 For making this sticky.

When histories are pulled do the only indicate repairs? Before the clutch was _finally_ replaced on my '03 325i I whined at every service that it did not work correctly, would those kind of complaints be shown, or only actual repairs?


----------



## sfca-325i (Apr 18, 2004)

MP3_E46 said:


> +1 For making this sticky.


+2

:thumbup:


----------



## TD (Dec 19, 2001)

Actually, you all need to thank Terry Kennedy, who is a member here as well as at other forums, as he actually put that together. The URL is to his site.

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/member.php?u=2378


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

MP3_E46 said:


> +1 For making this sticky.
> 
> When histories are pulled do the only indicate repairs? Before the clutch was _finally_ replaced on my '03 325i I whined at every service that it did not work correctly, would those kind of complaints be shown, or only actual repairs?


Thanks for the comments on my software.

Items only get entered in the vehicle history if they resulted in a warranty claim to BMW. If the service comes back as "no problem found", there isn't any reimbursible claim to BMW, so it won't show up in the history.

Also, if you report something that is easy to fix, but would be reimbursible by BMW, your dealer may choose to write it up as a "courtesy repair" rather than filing a claim with BMW. An example would be re-attaching a loose piece of interior trim. Again, these won't show up on the history.


----------

